# Finding Cream Colour Silica Sand?



## Mxx (30 Jun 2012)

I'm trying to find a decent medium size/pool filter size quartz/silica sand which is a cream colour/nice light tan colour. 

I've seen pure white sand, but that seems a little much, and the other sand I've seen a bit too dark or are not inert and would raise the PH. 

Does anyone know where to find such a thing?

Something approximately this colour, but which is smaller and inert - http://www.specialistaggregates.com/san ... p-813.html And I obtained a sample of this - http://www.specialistaggregates.com/san ... -1303.html but it's still darker than I'd prefer.


----------



## Ian Holdich (30 Jun 2012)

play sand??


----------



## Mxx (30 Jun 2012)

Almost, unfortunately I hear a lot of comments about playsand that the grain size is too small. As a result it gets blown around, caught in filters, makes a mess, and can easily go anoxic. That's why everyone says pool filter sand is better, which is larger at about 1 mm grain size and therefore admits a tiny bit of flow and doesn't become too tightly packed. But yes, that's the colour I'm looking for!


----------



## Mxx (1 Jul 2012)

Well if not other options then should I go play sand? And where might be a good source for a nice cream coloured one? The one my kids have is kind of puke colored...


----------



## jamesb (2 Jul 2012)

Well I have heard that silver sand is a little bigger in grain size and doesn't compact so easily. That may be the right colour for you and it's no more expensive than play sand if you shop about. Having said that there are plenty I people using play sand and having no problems. A few mts here, the odd stirr there. I have read a lot about the risks of play sand but I have not yet seen a post about people losing fish over this yet


----------



## jamesb (2 Jul 2012)

PS. I'm not saying the problem isn't there I am just saying the risk of this being a problem seems to be minimal in my eyes at least


----------



## Mxx (2 Jul 2012)

Where can you buy silver sand? I'm not aware of that product.

In reading about it I've heard a LOT about the dangers of anoxic substrate releasing hydrogen sulfide gas and wiping out everything in the tank. But then I've also realized, and as someone else had pointed out, that nobody had ever mentioned any instance of this happening to their tank personally. So it may very well be a myth! Early in cycling my current flourite sand was farting hydrogen sulfide, but the fish were never the least bit bothered. I suspect the hydydrogen sulfide reducing bacteria have since established themselves in the substrate as necessary. 

Not sure if I'm keen on Malaysian Trumpet Snails. I keep hearing about people having an epidemic of those which they never manage to be rid of despite their best efforts! They kind of creep me out though, like a zombie snail army burrowing around underground...

I thought of adding California black worms, and trying to cultivate a population of those to keep the substrate loose and healthy, as well as to supply live food to the fish to complete the ecoystem circle.


----------



## jamesb (2 Jul 2012)

I know homebase stock silver sand and u would imagine any builders merchant or aggregate specialist will be able to get it for you


----------

